# BBs vs Pellets?



## Zwetschgen (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey, I was wondering from a newbie point of view. When sighting in a rifle with either iron sights or a scope is it at all acceptable to first use BBs to get a close grouping then use the intended pellets, or do you suggest I solely use the pellets I intend on firing at animals. BBs are cheaper and it is more cost effective if I could use BBs to sight-in at various ranges, rather than spending a small fortune on hunting pellets. Will BBs be accurate enough for me to validly use then switch or is their flight pattern much more rampid and sporatic. Thank you for your wisdom!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

In my pellet gun, Daisy bb's shoot about the same as pellets, but in my sisters the bb's are terribly inaccurate but the pellets keep nice tight groups. It all depends on the gun. I say, sight in with bb's then shoot a few pellets to see if they group the same.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Just try. I wouldn't worry about the price because it aint that much. I only shot about fifty pellets to get mine sighted in and I can hit sparrows at 15 yards pretty easy.


----------



## minipyro23 (Jul 1, 2007)

...


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

They make thier nests in the gutters of our house.


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

i would suggest not shooting bb's out of a break barrel cause most break barrels have rifeling that will get messed up from the hard bb's. if you want to use a round bb type amo get the lead balls.


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

Use pellets. Two of my friends and I are avid Airgun users, and if you want to sight in your scope good, use pellets. I just today was returned a large crosman scope that I had to sight in. It only took 11 pellets. They're better. Keep it shootin'

Animal Armageddon!!!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

BB's at high velocity say 600+ are not accurate you can see them look like a curve ball sometimes in the sun.


----------



## ParkerBoy (Feb 2, 2007)

BB's would proly go threw more than a pellet but BB's are not accurate


----------

